# Questions on PRP



## agriffin (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi all,

I am a UK citizen, living here in RSA for 4+ years now, hoping to apply for Permanent Residence soon. 
I am currently on a temporary work visa (to reside with spouse), which expires next year.
I had a few questions, and any input is greatly appreciated.

1. We've been a couple since 2004, but only recently have I married her. Now, I plan to get a Notarial Agreement to satisfy the requirement for "length of relationship", but I worry that by submitting my marriage documents it'll confuse the issue because we haven't been married for the specified 5 years. Any thoughts?
2. The VFS Global website specifies a requirement of: "A marriage certificate, a notarial agreement, a customary union certificate and a civil union certificate as proof that the applicant has been the spouse of a citizen or permanent resident for five years at the time of application." - are ALL of these actually necessary?
3. Is a radiological exam required? It's not mentioned on the VFS website.
4. What other documents NOT listed on the site (e.g. letters from friends, proof of shared financial responsibility) can you suggest?
5. I'm Canadian-born and lived there past the age of 18. Can any one point me to a site where I can request Canadian police clearance?

Thanks very much in advance.

Andrew


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

agriffin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a UK citizen, living here in RSA for 4+ years now, hoping to apply for Permanent Residence soon.
> I am currently on a temporary work visa (to reside with spouse), which expires next year.
> ...


1. It will not. They understand that marriages occur after a reasonable period of dating/co-habitation.

2. No. As you are now married you just need the original notarial agreement and the marriage certificate. 

3. Yes - Both the medical and radiological reports are required.

4. Letters from friends, joint lease, photos, etc. Anything you can think of. Don't forget the bank statements (both yours and hers to be safe) and letter of support.

5 Try the Canadian consulate in Cape Town.


----------



## agriffin (Jan 7, 2019)

Thanks Terry, that's a big help.
Andrew


----------

